#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-04
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-05
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: jugando dofus
<celvin> !lubotu1
<celvin> $lubotu1
<celvin> %lubotu1
<celvin> #lubotu1
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-06
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: juagndo al dofus
<hiko_hitokiri> os[hiko@hiko-desktop, Linux 2.6.32-25-generic i686]
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-07
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2019-10-28
<roberto_> hola
